# Mormyrus Longirostris - Any Info?



## DianaHart (Apr 19, 2011)

I just bought a fish that was originally housed at the Vancouver Aquarium. Latin name is Mormyrus Longirostrus. At this point it is about 12 " long and is in a 135 gallon tank with Jack dempseys, Silver Dollars, Tiger Shovelnose, Firemouths and a couple other cichlids. Does anyone own one of these?

Mormyrus longirostris, Eastern bottlenose mormyrid : fisheries, gamefish, aquarium

The fish hides in moss during the day, but I will post a pic when I can get a good shot.


----------

